# Elizabethan collar alternative



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

Miss Celie is having eye surgery on 7/21 and I was hoping that someone on SM could point me in the direction of finding an alternative to the traditional elizabethan collar (hard plastic cone). I look forward to your replies...you always have such great ideas!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Bite Not Collar
Soft E collar
Inflatable collar


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I've heard from a lot of people that they buy baby onesies and they work great. They cover up the spots they're not supposed to play with.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

When my little Ava had surgery this year for her liver shunt, she had an enormous scar all along the length of her abdomen. We used the soft e-collar and it worked just perfect. My father would tease me and tell me Ava looked like she had her puritan hat on, but she never even tried to get to the stitches. She was able to lie down with it on and it didn't seem to bother her wearing it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, I absolutely hate the cones. I always look for an alternative, as well.

When LBB had his eye surgery, I stuck with the cone, though.

He hated it. It messed up his senses, so he had a hard time getting around.
He kept bashing into everything.

I did want his entire head "gated" off. Didn't want to risk his scratching those eyes.
Nor bump into something that might poke a bit.

He did fine, and healed very nicely.

Here's LBB after his surgery:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm thinking Suzan's Soft E Collar would be more comfortable for your little one.

The Bite Not Collar will not help for eye surgery:

*The Bite Not Collars* provide unimpeded peripheral vision and are an excellent alternative to the traditional Elizbethan collar. Keeps dogs calmer and happier while protecting the back, rump, base of tail, flanks, chest, abdomen, genitals and even feet in most breeds! *Not recommended for protecting eyes or ears*. Collars are made of flexible plastic and foam and are machine washable. They are the only cervical restraint with a harness strap and that means these collars stay on! When choosing size, the collar must stretch from behind the animal's ear to the top of its shoulder for maximum protectio


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jul 4 2008, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600528


> I've heard from a lot of people that they buy baby onesies and they work great. They cover up the spots they're not supposed to play with.[/B]



I just realized that you said your baby was having eye surgery!! For some reason, I thought they were getting spay/neutered. I feel like a nut now


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jul 4 2008, 05:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600615


> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jul 4 2008, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600528





> I've heard from a lot of people that they buy baby onesies and they work great. They cover up the spots they're not supposed to play with.[/B]



I just realized that you said your baby was having eye surgery!! For some reason, I thought they were getting spay/neutered. I feel like a nut now  
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL ~ My original reply was to use a belly band. I had spay on my mind, as well.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The problem with eye surgeries is that most animals not only paw at the eyes but will rub them on things, too. So a hard e-collar is the only a choice. You can try a soft floppy one first, but be prepared with a hard one.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 4 2008, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600663


> The problem with eye surgeries is that most animals not only paw at the eyes but will rub them on things, too. So a hard e-collar is the only a choice. You can try a soft floppy one first, but be prepared with a hard one.[/B]



I'm in aggreement here. Not sure how "soft and floppy" they are, but if they give way, it's worthless.

I would definately stick with the hard cone on this one.


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for your suggestions. To play it safe I will more than likely stick with the hard plastic cone. 3maltmom, what type of eye surgery did LBB have? How long did it take for him to heal?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (lahcart @ Jul 4 2008, 08:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600716


> Thanks for your suggestions. To play it safe I will more than likely stick with the hard plastic cone. 3maltmom, what type of eye surgery did LBB have? How long did it take for him to heal?[/B]



LBB had eye removal surgery. Stiches were removed after two weeks, and he was rockin' and rollin'.

Not sure what type of surgery your little one needs, but Jacki (JMM) will certainly know, and tell you what to
expect. I'm glad you are sticking with the dreaded cone. I believe it's best.

Your little one is in my prayers. I pray for the best outcome, and recovery.


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

Miss Celie has what is commonly referred to as "cherry eye". I just want to know what to expect prior to the surgery so that I can be prepared.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You'll probably want to stick with the hard one to prevent her from rubbing her face on things. She should heal up quickly! Good luck with her surgery.


----------

